# [Thai NR] Peerawich Hiranpaphakorn - 2x2 Avg 3.24



## cube_1869 (Oct 11, 2010)

2x2 Cube : 3.25 (3.02) (4.18) 3.15 3.31 : Average 3.24 NR 

2th place in this event Congratulations for Feliks Zemdegs 2x2 avg 2.35 WR


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2010)

Video not available?

The thread title scared me for a second. I thought it said 2.24


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2010)

You definitely impressed me, Peerawich.

You came out of nowhere to sub 11, 18, and 3.3.


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job man!
And Faz...wow, does he HAVE to set a WR at every comp?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 11, 2010)

Joker said:


> And Faz...wow, does he HAVE to set a WR at every comp?


 
Yes, but I wish he'd stick to big cubes. >_>


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice consistency


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 11, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yes, but I wish he'd stick to big cubes. >_>


 
You're AWESOME at 2x2 too


----------



## SittinonSukhaya (Oct 12, 2010)

Anthony said:


> You definitely impressed me, Peerawich.
> 
> You came out of nowhere to sub 11, 18, and 3.3.


 
*Nah, he had been trying to kick my butt in OH for a while  Many know him*


----------

